# Kimchi



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 26, 2021)

Going to make today. Getting my stuff together right now.

Pics to follow


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 26, 2021)

Love the stuff. I'm in for the ride


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 26, 2021)

I've never had it. What exactly is it?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 26, 2021)

Got most of it going.
Kimchi is fermented korean cabbage. Full of probiotics and LA. Its alive

My items. Disregard the sesame oil in this pic, not used in recipe.






Not pictured. pear and green onions






Napa cabbage.






Cut in half, rinse and wash.






remove the bottom core.






cut the half in half






Cut the cabbage into 2' slices. Put in non reactive container and add sliced carrots







Sprinkle 1/2 cup kosher on the cabbage/carrots. Toss for even coating.













Now cover with water for 2 hours while i get the other items ready.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 26, 2021)

Good start. I Love Kimchi and use Maangchi's Easy Recipe. will be assembling the components over the next few weeks. The last batch came out Crazy Hot and went to the Chickens....JJ


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 26, 2021)

The cabbage was in the salt water for 3 hours. Drain the salt water off.








Now make the paste with the rice flour. Med heat use a whisk to keep any lumps out.






Pus rice paste in a small container, set aside to cool.






Now grate the onion, garlic, ginger and the pear. Add the 2 green onions chopped course to the mix.






Get the fish sauce and red pepper ready. PUT YOUR GLOVES ON.






When the rice paste has cooled. Add it to the veg mix. Stir in good and add the fish sauce.






HOLY WHEWWW







Now add the pepper past to the cabbage. GLOVES ON
Massage the mix into the cabbage.






Dont get on yer hands







Add the kimchi to the jars, use something to press it down to remove air pockets.
Sorry blurry






Now put the lids on. If your using lids and rings put on very loose. Dont over fill the jars.
I used my fermenting weights and tops.






For this small batch of kimchi you will need.

1 head of napa cabbage
5-6 garlic cloves, grated fine
1/2 ripe pear grated fine
1" fine grated ginger
1/2 onion grated fine
1 small carrot cut in slices or packaged (1/4 cup)
1 T sugar
1/2 cup kosher salt
1.5 T glutinous rice flour
1.5 T water for paste
3 T fish sauce
1/2 cup korean hot pepper flake
2 green onion tops

Cut the cabbage in half. Cut the bottom core out. Cut the halves in half. Dice the cabbage in 2" slices. Take out any large chunks of the rib if you like,

Put cabbage and carrots in non reactive container.
Add the kosher salt and toss to cover the cabbage. Fill with water to cover making sure the salt has dissolved.  Set aside for 3 hours. After the 3 hours drain the salt water in collander.

Finely grate the ginger, onion, pear and garlic. set aside.

In a small pan add 1.5 T water and stir in the flour with a whisk on med heat, when the paste is getting thick stir in the 1T sugare, whisk good. Put in a small dish and set aside to cool.

When the past has cooled add it to the veggie smash mix. Combine then add the fish sauce. Mix well.
Add the red pepper grind to the rice, veggie paste. Mix very good.

Now add the heat paste to the cabbage. Massage the mix with the cabbage very good....GLOVED

When all the cabbage has been covered with the pepper start adding to your jars. Press the kimchi down to release any air pockets. Only fill the jars half way as the kimchi will release gas. Put jars on a plate at room temp for 4-5 days.

Put in fridge after the 5 days.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 26, 2021)

That's awesome and gonna be delicious. Question about those fermentation lids. Do they release alot of smell?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 26, 2021)

Just a slight smell when the gas bubbles up and out.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 26, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Just a slight smell when the gas bubbles up and out.


Thanks I'm sold. Where do I get the lids? And weights?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 26, 2021)

Slamazon
Nourished Essentials


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 27, 2021)

The kimchi really pressed down over night so i combined into 1 jar.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 27, 2021)

Looks really really good. I ordered a starter kit from nourished essentials last night. 3 wide mouth lids, 3 weights and a pump. Excited to give it a try


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 27, 2021)

The NE are the best i found.

When you use the pump just make sure you have some head space so you dont pump up any liquid.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 27, 2021)

Love kimchi.  Dad was stationed in Korea during vietnam...  Recipe looks killer!!!  Family won't let me have any though due to smell.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 27, 2021)

My first taste of Kimchi was in '90. I was at a Postal School and we had been let out for lunch. I went to the Cafeteria, ate and was walking back to class. As I turned into the hall my Nose was assaulted by this God Awful Smell of Rotten Vegetables and Farts! I walk down the long hall to find the source was the instructor's office. I asked, " What Died in here?" He laughed and explained that his Wife was Korean and had put a container of Kimchi in his lunch bag. He went on to explain that," Like aged Cheese, the Taste is much better than the Smell..." He handed me the container and said to try it, he was done. I was really Amazed at the depth of Flavor, the Umami from the Fish Sauce, first time there too, and the essentially, balance of Sweet, Sour, Salty and Hot. Not stupid Hot but a bright Sting that woke you up.

For anyone interested, Rick's Recipe is a good one with nothing too exotic or hard to find in Asian Markets or Online. Be aware that the Gochugaru (Korean Chile Flakes) can be had from Mild to Extra Hot. So ask or read the description before you buy. Additionally how much you add determines the Bite. Use 1/4 cup Gochugaru to start and see if it needs more...JJ


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 28, 2021)

The kimchi recipe from the Nourished Essentials site

*LET’S GET STARTED*
If you’ve ever tasted Kimchi you know what all the hullabaloo is about!  This simply seasoned and nutritious side dish also happens to be simply delish. Kimchi can also be made with radishes, mustard greens, scallions, or cucumbers. Traditionally, the choice of vegetables and seasonings used for kimchi depended on regional tastes and seasonal availability. For instance, kimchi from the north of Korea is mild and vegetarian friendly avoiding any inclusion of seafood. The southern variations tend to be pungent and saltier, incorporating fermented anchovies or shrimps. 

*WHAT YOU NEED*

1 Medium head (2 pounds) napa cabbage
1/4 Cup unrefined sea salt
Distilled, or filtered water
1 Tbsp grated garlic, approx. 5 to 6 cloves
1 Tsp grated ginger
1 Tsp sugar
3 Tbsp seafood flavor or water (optional)
1 to 5 Tbsp gochugaru, Korean red pepper flakes
8 Ounces Korean radish or daikon, peeled and cut into matchsticks
4 scallions, trimmed and cut into 1-inch pieces
Easy Fermenter Lids (not required)
Fermenting Weights (not required)
*INSTRUCTIONS*

Cut the cabbage lengthwise into quarters and remove the cores. Cut each quarter crosswise into 2-inch-wide strips.

Place the cabbage and salt in a large bowl. Mix thoroughly together then add water to cover the cabbage. Put a plate on top and weigh it down with something heavy, so keep the cabbage submerged under the water. Let stand for 1 to 2 hours.

Rinse the cabbage under cold water and drain.

Next, combine grated garlic, ginger, sugar, gochugaru and seafood flavor if using (or 3 tablespoons water) in a small bowl and mix to form a smooth paste.

In a bowl, wearing gloves use your hands to mix together the cabbage with the radish, scallions, and seasoning paste.

Spoon mixture into a pre-sterilized, wide mouth mason glass jar. Leave at least 1 inch of headspace.

Cover the jar with the Easy Fermenter Lid and place the Fermentation Weights in the jar to ensure perfect fermentation results.

Store in a cool, dark place (room temperature 60-70°F is preferred,) for 1 to 2 weeks.

Once jar has been opened, move to cold storage. The flavor will continue to develop as the kimchi ages.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 2, 2021)

Kimchi is smelling good.

Still fermenting.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 24, 2021)

Kimchi is getting close to being done.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 25, 2021)

Looks good. When I was in Korea for 3 months I must have ate 100 pounds of this. I've tried store bought. And was dismally disappointed. I'm thinking about doing this. Plus, you can do other veggies as well. Fermented pickles come to mind!


----------

